# Russian left hand GT-R R34 900ps in MOSCOW DRAGRACING!!!



## R.S. (May 25, 2003)

*Photos & video by Moscow NISMO CLUB* http://www.nismo-club.ru/photo/nw001/

Video: http://www.nismo-club.ru/photo.html


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Man that dash is horrible.

Talk about ghetto...


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Ow it hurts to look ......

I'm not knocking you for doing it though.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well a LHD GTR... hmm

Yeh that dash is a bit too much... and the windshield is broke


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

There are a few LHD R34's being worked on by Skyline Motors.

I have driven their left hand drive R33. It was interesting - different

This R34 has too much rice crap on it.. just I hate to see a nice car cut up so badly.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Most of the people in the States would hate to see any Skyline cut up so badly....


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

That is a crying shame... He would get his a%# here in Japan too.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Jt-Imports said:


> *He would get his a%# here in Japan too. *


hehe can we get past the dash now?? 900ps is purty good..


----------

